
Ask HN: How to Get Karma? - night_fight
Hello to everybody!<p>I am not sure but it looks like my account needs to have at least some karma in order my upvotes to be shown.<p>How to get karma?
======
thrower123
If you really care about internet points, try to find and submit one or two
high quality blog posts or articles a day. If one takes off and hits the front
page, you can net a hundred points or so.

~~~
night_fight
Thanks for your advice!

------
simonblack
Karma is a random meaningless number. What advantage can you see in having
more/less karma?

~~~
night_fight
My post upvotes are not shown. I am not sure this is because of low karma or
not.

~~~
simonblack
Is that other peoples' upvotes on your posts? Or your upvotes on other
peoples' posts?

If you upvote other peoples' posts, the only indication is that the little
triangular up-arrow disappears. (You can only upvote once, so it vanishes.)

For your own posts, click on the 'threads' option in the orange bar at the
top.

------
rapnie
Your valuable comments and submissions will build up karma when other users
upvote them.

~~~
night_fight
Thanks! I will try to make some valuable submissions

------
yorwba
It doesn't look like you've been participating actively in the community, so
why would you, would anyone care about how much karma you have?

~~~
night_fight
You are right, I've just tried to upvote some posts, but I don't see that my
upvotes counts

